# Problemas con las ebuild, mensaje en cosola "circulares"

## freecom4ever

Llevo poquitos dias con Gentoo bien instalado, he leido la documentacion de emerge y las uses, suponiendo que estoy en lo correcto les pido la ayuda a ustedes.

Estoy tratando de instalar Gnome, al hacerlo se me llena la pantallada de mensajes y finalmente me sale escrito que modifique las uses por problemas circulares.

Estas son mis USES, que deberia eliminar para mejorar mi problema?

USE="gtk gtk2 gnome -qt3 -qt4 -kde -arts hal dbus avahi dvd dvdr alsa cd cdr X"

Lei en el foro que al tratar "optimizar" todo es comun que aparescan dependencias circulares y simplemente no te deja intalar, teniendo que forzosamente modificar las uses para encontrar la solucion.

Que me dicen?

-modificado, para no desordenar la pregunta-

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge gnome
> 
> Calculating dependencies -!!! Digest verification failed:
> 
> !!! /usr/portage/gnome-base/gconf/gconf-2.22.0.ebuild
> ...

 

y dejo mi make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   GNU nano 2.0.6                                  Fichero: /etc/make.conf                                                                            
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> ...

 

SaludosLast edited by freecom4ever on Fri Jun 06, 2008 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

¿puedes poner el mensaje de error exacto?

----------

## i92guboj

Pega el mensaje de error concreto.

La solución de esto pasa normalmente por deshabilitar alguna USE flag temporalmente, de forma que uno de los dos programas que forman el círculo deje de depender en el otro, así se puede compilar dicho programa A, para luego compilar B, y luego se vuelve a habilitar el USE previamente deshabilitado, para poder compilar A con el soporte opcional para B que antes desactivamos.

La solución concreta depende de los paquetes de los que estemos hablando, por eso necesitamos ver el error completo.

EDITADO:

No necesariamente, pero si muy probablemente tu problema esté en esto:

```

emerge gnome

Calculating dependencies -!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/gnome-base/gconf/gconf-2.22.0.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1985

!!! Expected: 1984

... done!

[...]

[ebuild N ] gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1-r1 USE="ldap -debug -doc" 

```

Traducido, eso quiere decir que gconf-2.22.0 ha sido enmascarado debido a posible corrupción. Al ser enmascarada dicha versión del paquete se está intentando instalar una versión anterior, lo cual puede crear problemas con el grafo de dependencias. Vuelve a hacer "emerge --sync" a ver si dicho error (Digest verification failed) desaparece, si dicho error desaparece y el de dependencias circulares persiste, entonces investigaremos más.Last edited by i92guboj on Fri Jun 06, 2008 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freecom4ever

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Pega el mensaje de error concreto.
> 
> Traducido, eso quiere decir que gconf-2.22.0 ha sido enmascarado debido a posible corrupción. Al ser enmascarada dicha versión del paquete se está intentando instalar una versión anterior, lo cual puede crear problemas con el grafo de dependencias. Vuelve a hacer "emerge --sync" a ver si dicho error (Digest verification failed) desaparece, si dicho error desaparece y el de dependencias circulares persiste, entonces investigaremos más.

 

emerge --sync 

emerge gnome-light

sigue los mismo problemas

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

mi torpe consejo (que estos dias he dado algunos muy torpes) es eliminar la use flags avahi de make.conf y vuelve a probar

EDITO

en el evento que tengas algun programa que necesite la use flag avahi agregala en el archivo /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## i92guboj

 *freecom4ever wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Pega el mensaje de error concreto.
> 
> Traducido, eso quiere decir que gconf-2.22.0 ha sido enmascarado debido a posible corrupción. Al ser enmascarada dicha versión del paquete se está intentando instalar una versión anterior, lo cual puede crear problemas con el grafo de dependencias. Vuelve a hacer "emerge --sync" a ver si dicho error (Digest verification failed) desaparece, si dicho error desaparece y el de dependencias circulares persiste, entonces investigaremos más. 
> 
> emerge --sync 
> ...

 

Sigue dando este problema?

```

Calculating dependencies -!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/gnome-base/gconf/gconf-2.22.0.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1985

!!! Expected: 1984

... done! 
```

En caso afirmativo, entra en el directorio qeu contenga dicho ebuild, probablemente /usr/portage/gnome-base/gconf, y haz

```

ebuild gconf-2.22.0.ebuild manifest

```

Ten en cuenta que esto significa que estás de acuerdo con que el ebuild tenga un tamaño distinto al especificado en el manifest original. Es un riesgo de seguridad y no se debería hacer algo así en una máquina crítica, pero usualmente no hay problema alguno, se trata simplemente de un pequeño fallo en portage que normalmente se soluciona en unas horas haciendo un nuevo sync. Pero si no quieres esperar, puedes hacer el manifest tú mismo tal y como te dije arriba.

----------

## freecom4ever

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi torpe consejo (que estos dias he dado algunos muy torpes) es eliminar la use flags avahi de make.conf y vuelve a probar
> 
> EDITO
> ...

 

Porque dices "torpe consejo"? Yo lei que es recomendable utilizar avahi.

Cuanto tiempo se toman los repos de Gentoo en "actualizarse"? Dare una semana a que emerge -sync solucione el problema sino probare con avahi.

Agradesco las respuestas

Saludos

--edicion--

Probe sacando del make.conf el avahi, funciono genial!.

Ahora mi pregunta, es recomendable sacar avahi de las USES? o esperar el sync?

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Los "repositorios" (El arbol de portage) se actualiza con bastante frecuencia, normalmente en un par de horas ya hay una versión actualizada propagada a lo largo de los servidores de sincronización. 

Habría que hacer la prueba pero no creo que pasen mas de 8 horas en el peor de los casos... Alguien sabe mas de esto que yo para que aclare mejor?

Sobre si sacar o no avahi, no sabría decirte por que llevo años esquivándole a Gnome (pero mirándolo con mas cariño ultimamente). 

Por lo que me vengo enterando que hace, eso del zeroconf no lo veo como estrictamente necesario aunque en algunos casos debe ser de utilidad, cuando se trate de equipos moviles que cambian de red con frecuencia por ejemplo.

Salud!

----------

